# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  أغاني كنا بنسمعها غلط

## elbana

أكيد الحكاية دي حصلت معانا كلنا ، وهي إننا نبقى حافظين كلمات أغنية أو مقطع منها بشكل غلط ، ونبقى مش فاهمين المطرب ليه بيقول الكلام الغريب ده ، يعني مثلاً : 
وأنا صغير شوية كنت فاكر أم كلثوم بتقول : 

كل شيء حلو ف حياتي وانت غايب عن عينيا 

وكنت أقعد اقول معقولة هي بتكرهه للدرجة دي ، لدرجة إن كل شيء حلو في حياتها وهو غايب عن عينيها ، يا نهار اسود ، بقى دي أغنية عاطفية دي . 

أتاريها بتقول : 

قوللي إيه حلو ف حياتي وانت غايب عن عينيا 

وكانت أختي الكبيرة وهي حالياً مديرة مدرسة محترمة ، وكانت من عازفات الموسيقى الهوااة ، ومع ذلك وهي صغيرة كانت تعتقد إن أم كلثوم كانت بتقول : 

وابتدى الليل يبقى أطول من سي عبده 

وكانت أختي تقعد تقول لروحها (ياربي مين سي عبده ده اللي طويل قوي لدرجة إنهم بيضربوا المثل بطول قامته في الأغاني ، وازاي يعقدوا المقارنة بين طول الليل وطول بني آدم) أصل العيلة عندنا أذكياء خالص . 

بينما أم كلثوم براء من هذا وأتاريها بتقول : 

وابتدى الليل يبقى أطول من ساعااااااته 


حد بقى عنده شجاعة يعترف بذكائه الحاد زيي كده ولا الكل عباقرة في الاستماع .

----------


## محمد فاروق

لا انا عندى اعتراف جامد جدا بس مش عايز تريقة لو سمحتم

كان فيه زمان اغنية لحميد الشاعرى وهيه اغنية عينى

انا ماكنتش سامعها كويس وعارف ان اللى انا سامعه غلط بس مش عارف الصح ... اهم حاجة انى كنت عارف انى سامع غلط عشان دى محرجة اوى يعنى

كان الراجل بيقول "رمشك ياسنجابى جاب قلبى ف ايدية" ده اللى كنت سامعه

واتارى الصح "رمشك يازين جادر جاب قلبى ف ايديه" هههههههههه

والله يابنا مش عارف اشكرك ولا احذف الموضوع ...هههههههههههههههه

بس ياريت لا تغيب عننا كتير كده عشان بتوحشنا

محمد فاروق

----------


## elbana

محمد فاروق كتب :



> كان الراجل بيقول "رمشك ياسنجابى جاب قلبى ف ايدية" ده اللى كنت سامعه
> 
> واتارى الصح "رمشك يازين جادر جاب قلبى ف ايديه"


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

سنجابي
هههههههههههههه

حلوة قوي يا محمد 




> بس ياريت لا تغيب عننا كتير كده عشان بتوحشنا


إنتوا بتوحشوني أكتر ، وأنا بأغيب بسبب الانشغال الشديد ، وأول ما بألاقي فرصة بأدخل وأكتب على طول ، وأشكر لك ذوقك .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هههههههه
وحشتنا يا بنا  :: 
الحقيقة كانت فيه أغنية لمحمد منير
كنت بأسمعه بيقول
يا أما يا أما يا أما
أنا راجع زى زمان 
طفل ف عين الأحزان
وكنت دايما أسأل نفسى
يعنى إيه طفل ف عين الأحزان
لحد ما واحد صاحبى قال لى الصح هو
نتلف عين الأحزان
------
تعرف إن واحد صاحبنا مرة كان عايز يقول إنه بيحب فريد الأطرش ووردة الجزائرية
فقال بعلو صوته :
يا جماعة
أنا بأحب وريد وفردة
هههههههه
يا ترى إنت كمان جيت تقول حاجة ولخبطت الكلام فى بعضه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 ::

----------


## elbana

وانت كمان واحشني والله يا أبوناصر




> تعرف إن واحد صاحبنا مرة كان عايز يقول إنه بيحب فريد الأطرش ووردة الجزائرية
> فقال بعلو صوته :
> يا جماعة
> أنا بأحب وريد وفردة


ههههههههه

يا نهار أبيض 
ده الموضوع ده شكله ح يطلع لنا بلاوي
أخوك ياما طلع منه حاجات زي كده
ومن كترها مش فاكر معظمها
بس ح أنبش في الذاكرة وأقول لك

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

موضوع جميل يا بنا و أحييك عليه 

زمااااااان و انا صغير كنت بقعد مع جدتى الله يرحمها كتير 
و كانت بتحب المغنية ناديه مصطفى اوى و خصوصا الأغنية دى

الصلح خير قوم نتصالح  الصلح خير .. و إنسى اللى كان بنا إمبارح .. الصلح خير

و هى مصممة إنها بتقول فى المقطع التانى (إنسى اللى كان بنا إمبارح ..دكتور حسين)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله أحلى أيام  ::

----------


## elbana

شاب مصري جدا كتب :



> و هى مصممة إنها بتقول فى المقطع التانى (إنسى اللى كان بنا إمبارح ..دكتور حسين)


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مين دكتور حسين ده

فكرتني بجدتي الله يرحمها برضه
وانت تسمع أغنية ساعة ما باشوفك جنبي
الأغنية بتقول :
أتاريك حنيت لعوايدك
وشغلت البال

هي تسمعها :
أتاريك حنيت لعوايدك
وطلعت جبان 
هههههههههههههه

----------


## فاضــل

كان فيه أغنية لنجاة بتقول فيها

يا ما جرح الورد أيادي حتى الجنانية

كنت أسمعها حتلجة ناينية و أقول إيه دخل التلجة في الناينية   ::  

و شحتنا أقصد وحشتنا يا استاذ البنا 

و افتكرت و أنا في المدرسة الابتدائي في طابور الصباح لما كان قائد الطابور ينادي صفا و انتباه .. مرة واحد مدرس واقف بجواري سمعني و أنا أرد على صفا فكنت أقول "هيا" ثم انتباه فاقول أيضا "هيا" .. فجذبني لخارج الطابور و قال لي اسمعهم ما تقول فاسمعتهم فاتضح أن الرد على صفا يجب أن يكون بكلمة "قومية" و على انتباه بكلمة " عربية" 

هيا هيا ,, أقصد ها ها 

 ::

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

انا بقه لحد دلوقتي في مقطع من اغنية موعود هموووت واعرف هو بيقول فيه ايه
والمقطع ده في اول الاغنية
وعمرك .. عمرك ما شوفت معايا فرح
كل مرة ترجع المشوار بجرح
والنهارده النهارده جاي تقول انسي الاهات
جاي تقولي يالا بينا يالا بينا الحب فات
وميل ..................................................  ........
النقط دي بقه نفسي اعرف بيقول فيها ايه
هههههههههه
ياريت يعني لو حد عنده فكرة
ههههههههههه



العندليب

----------


## فاضــل

ميل و حدف منديله و كاتب على طرفه أجيله    ::  

أمال عندليب إيه بس  يا عندليب  ::

----------


## بحر الهوى

فكره جميله جدا فكره التوبيك ده 
هبقى اشارك معاكم اكيد بس لما ابقى افتكر 
يسلمووووووووو

----------


## أمير الاندلس

ايه ياسكرة ... 
انتى كدة مش هتخلينى اقول ... اللى عندى 
كلام فى سرك يظهر الفار قرقض ودانى انا بس متنسوش ربنا أمر بالستر ::  ,,,,,,,ودمتـــــم

----------


## MFM

العزيز elbana
الموضوع تحفة انا بقالي مدة طويلة جدا ماشاركتش في اي موضوع لحد مادخلت علي الموضوع بتاعك وقريت كل المشاركات ومقدرتش امسك نفسي من الضحك علي كل مشاركة كل واحدة احلي من اللي قبلها .
ومش قادرة امسك نفسي اني اشارك معاكم مع اني متأكدة انها مش هايبقي دمها خفيف زي المشاركات السابقة
المهم انا هاقولكم علي الهبل اللي كنت فيه طول عمري لما كنت باسمع اغنية صباح القديمة عالبساطة البساطة 

انا كنت باسمعها بتقول    مابدي صورولاجاه بس بدي عاشق اهواه     وكنت بافضل اسأل نفسي يعني ايه الكلام الفارغ اللي صباح بتقوله ده يعني ايه صورولاجاه
 وفضلت اغنيها كده طول عمري لغاية مااتجوزت وسمعني جوزي باغنيها ومات علي نفسه من الضحك وفهمني غلطي وقاللي صباح اعقل من كده بكتير ومش ممكن تقول الكلام الفارغ ده  وقاللي هي بتقول     مابدي قصور ولا جاه   

ودي كانت نهاية عهدي بحفظ الاغاني وترديدها وبالذات امام زوجي العزيز

وشكرا


إيمان

----------


## staraswan

*انا والله مافاهم اي حاجة من الكلا ده كله*

----------


## طموحُ أنثى*

هههههههههه
و طلعتوا بلااوي

----------


## سومه

انا بقى الموضوع ده حصل معايا قريب ::  
كان فى اغنيه تقريبا ديانا كرزان او دينل مش فكرة الاغنيه اسمها انسانى ما بنساك انا بقى كنت فكراها بتقول سالى ما تنساك
قال يعنى اسمها هى سالى ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
لما اتكشفت الصح قعدت اضحك ضحك ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ياريت مشاركتى يكون دمها خفيف وتعجبكم ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## الروشة _ 92

بصراااااااااااااااااحة موضوووووووووووووووووع تحفة بجد يعني

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و حتى أنا أغاااااااااااااني كتييييييير بخبص فيها

زي أغنية عمرو و هي عاملة ايه دلوقت

في مقطع بيقول ( قولولي لو في صالحها    أروحلها و أصالحها )

بس أنا على طووووووووووول بسمعاها ( قولولي بلااش تصالحها   أروحلها و أصالحها )


لغااااية ما صحابي قالولي المقطع صح

و تسلم على الموضوووع الحلو ده

----------


## bluesky922

شكرا بجد على الموضوع الظريف ده 
كلكم دمكم خفيف فوى 
اما بخصوص اللى كنت بسمعه غلط فهو كتير بس افتكر بعضهم 
اولهم اغنيه لعمر دياب كانت بتقول مشتاق لضحكتك ياغلى من حياتى خدينى لدنيتك ...............المهم انا كنت بسمعها خدينى لجزمتك  لا ومقتنعه تمام الاقتناع بيها 


مره برضه سمعت اصحابى بيتكلموا عن واحده بس كلام مش صحيح المهم رايحه وانا بواجههم بالكلام  ::  بقولهم انا سمعاكوا بعنيا محدش يكدب عليا يقولولى يابنتى مش كده وهم ميتين من الضحك ::   ويجيبونى من هنا لهنا وانا مصممه انا سمعاكوا بعنيا

----------


## almarakby

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستمتعت كتيييييييييير بالموضوع ده و انا برضه حصلى حالات زى دى كتير بس مش على بالى .
ياريت افتكر حاجة منهم و أقدر أشاركم 
بجد بجد أستمتعت جداً 

Almarakby
 ::  
 :521:

----------


## sprto16

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هوة بصراحة الكل كاتب فضايح على الاخر
بس انا معايا فضيحة انا كمان (اغنية لحكيم)
بتقول:رخستى يا دنيا الغالى و غلى الرخيص
انا كنت بسمعها
(رخصتى يا دنيا الغالى و تغيرى فيص)
مش عارف يعنى اية تغرى فيص دية

----------


## WHITE ROSE

_هاى يا جماعه انا اول مره ادخل السيت ده وبجد الموضوع ده عسول موت وانا ضحكت كتير ،عشان ماطولش عليكوا انا مفتكرش اوى حوار عشان احكيهلكوا بس امممممممممممممممم اه كان فى اغنيه لعمرو دياب بتقول (عودونى عنيك احبك ) انا بئه كنت بسمعها ( عودونى عليك احبك ) وكنت متغاظه من الاغنيه اوى وبقول ايه الهبل اللى هو بيقوله ده هههههههههههه_

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بيكي يا وردة بيضاء في المنتدي
ان شاءالله تستفيدي من وجودك معنا

----------


## zikas

يا وايت روز 
يخرب عقلي هو الأغنيه بتقول كده 
ههههههههههههههه طب والله انا كنت مفكرها بتقول ( عودوني عليك احبك ))
ولسه عارف كده منك دلوقتي والله 
ااااااااااه بأه هي كده يعني   
ههههههههههه
والله لسه عارف كده ناو وبس 
انا كنت فاكره بيقول عودوني عليك احبك 
عودوني وعلموني هواك 
انا بأه اقول 
مين دول اللي عودوه وعلوه الهوي والحجب دول الله يخرب بيتهم 
وليه عودوه يحبه ومين هم اصلا
اتاريهم عنيه 
طب شكرا يا ستي علي المعلومه 
خدي دي بأ ه   اسخم بمراحل 
فكرين اغنيهة كنا بناخدها في المدرسه بتقول ايه 
وعلي فكره انا كنت في أولي ابتدائي والله

كلام كتير كده بالأنجليزي وبعدين يقولك ايه 
look at mamy   and  dont  cry
(( لوك آت مامي  اند دونت كراي ))
يعني بص لماما ومتعيطش
انا باه كنت بغنيها ازاي؟؟
بدل 
((لوك آت مامي ))
يبقي 
((اسقط مامي اند دونت كراي ))
ماما تقولي 
ليه يابني بس هتسقط مامي وهتسقطها فين 
أقولها الميس قالتلنا كده 
متدحكوش انا بقولكو كنت في أولي أبتدائي 


رفعت

----------


## شيزا

في اغنية لكاظم بتقول اغسلي بالبرد قلبي صافي تشهد بعد عقل يدلك ضاع منا الدليل ساهر البارقه ليل جفن تجمد

وانا كنت بسمعها اغسلي بالبرد جافي تمهد بعد عقل يدلك ضاع منا الدليل ساهر البارحه ليلة جفي تجمد
ههههههههههههه ما علينا 
الف شكر يا غالي علي الموضوع المميز
اخوك مصطفي شيزا

----------


## بحار

مرسي أوي على الموضوع الهايل ...
وان شاء الله من كدا واحسن ..

----------


## loooozaaaa

اهلا 
انا بقى كنت باسمع اغنية لعمرو دياب بيقول فيها مين لينا غير انتى ياعنيا في عنيكي باسهر وانام
انا كنت باقول مين في عنيكي بص ارولان ده
واغنية صفاء ابو السعود بتاعة العيد وهي بتقول سعدنا بيها اقول مين سعد نبيه ده المخرج يمكن

----------


## LORDKAZA

على فكرة موضوع زي العسل 
عارفين اغنية ام كلثوم بابا كان بيسمعها دايما وكنت وانا في تالته اعدادي بسمع
صحوا حتى الغيرة صحولي هدومي
وانا اقول يعني ايه صحولي  ممكن تكون غسلولي بس عمري ما شكيت ان الغلط في هدومي تخيلوا

----------


## zizo2000

موضوع جميل اوى وجديد كمان
انا برضه كنت بسمع اغانى كتير غلط بس مش فاكرهم كلهم بس انا فاكر اغنية بتاعة عمرو دياب
فى شريط قمرين فى اغنية (انا انا بموت فى حبك انا ) انا كنت بسمعها (ولا ولا بموت فى حبك يا ولا)
لحد ماعرفت الحقيقة بس بعد ماتفضحت وسط اصحابى
انا ححاول افتكر حاجة وابعتلكوا
وشكرلً

----------


## abdo_1st

زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان اوي كان بييجي اعلان ع الام بي سي بيقول "أحلا منوعات ،  من الام بي سي " انا كنت بقول "أحمد لوا عد من الا بي سي" و كنت فاكر ان احمد لوا عد مذيع كبير بيشتغل في لبقاة

----------


## loooozaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حنـــــان

الموضوع ده أروع موضوع اتعمل في المنتدى بلا منافسة!

للرفع
اقروا... بس حاسبوا على نفسكم مالضحك!

----------


## mr_virus

موضوع زى العسل بس ليه مانكملهوش

----------


## amak_77

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و الله يا حناااااااااااااااان 
موضوع جميلل
انا قريته كله و مبطلتش ضحك 
في البيت بيحسبوني مجنون 
بس انا بقى اساسا عندي مشكلة في سماع الاغاني دايما تحصل حاجة غلط زاسمع حاجة غلط
بس للأسف مش فااااااااااكر حاجة خااااااااالص دلوقتي 
هفتكر و اجي

----------


## zaatota2007

هههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه هههههههههه هههههههه هههههه
اية الموضوع التحفة دة دانا زمان الجيران قالوا عليا مجنونة انا اول مرة اضحك بصوت عالى كدة لوحدى لحد ما عينى دمعت خصوصا على سي عبدو و الدكتور حسين هههههه

انا بقى فى اغنية لام كلثوم بتقول فيها حب اية اللى انت جاى تقول عليه ظالمه ليه ديما معاك ... 

انا كنت فاكرها بتقول بلموليف ديماً معاك 
و كنت عايزة اعرف هو على ايام ام كلثوم كان فى بلموليف

----------


## zaatota2007

انا يا جماعة مكنتش واخدة بالى ان الموضوع دة من السنة اللى فاتت و مكنتش واخدة بالى ان الموضوع 9 صفحات و كل الضحك دة على صفة واحدة لحد مكتبت الرد و لقيت نفسى فى حتة تانية

مشكورة حنان انك رجعتى الموضوع التحفة دة تانى

----------


## osha

امبارح وانا باقرا الموضوع دا اصلا جوزي افتكرني اتجننت من كتر ما ضحكت وجه يشوف فيه ايه لقاني بادمع من الضحك 

طيب يا جماعة بما ان الكل شارك انا كمان قررت اشارك بس مش عايزة تريقة عشان نفسيتي بتتعب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فيه اغنية لنجاة بتاعة ماذا اقول له 
الاغنية جميلة وناعمة وكنت باحبها جدا ومغرمة بيها بس كانت اخر جملة فيها واقفة في وشي حبتين 
كنت باسمعها 
اني الكيواه واهو 

اختي سمعتني وانا باغنيها ومندمجة جدا وبعد فاصل من التريقة قالت لي انها بتقول:
اني الف اهواه 
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> امبارح وانا باقرا الموضوع دا اصلا جوزي افتكرني اتجننت من كتر ما ضحكت وجه يشوف فيه ايه لقاني بادمع من الضحك 
> 
> طيب يا جماعة بما ان الكل شارك انا كمان قررت اشارك بس مش عايزة تريقة عشان نفسيتي بتتعب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فيه اغنية لنجاة بتاعة ماذا اقول له 
> الاغنية جميلة وناعمة وكنت باحبها جدا ومغرمة بيها بس كانت اخر جملة فيها واقفة في وشي حبتين 
> كنت باسمعها 
> اني الكيواه واهو 
> 
> ...


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## حسام عمر

بأمانه الموضوع ده خرجني من حالة كأبه بقلها يومين


ربنا يكرم اللي عرفتنا سكة الموضوع

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الله يسامحط يا أوشا انا عارفه المصايباللى فى الموضوع ده و لكن برضه دخلت المره دى الناس بتسألنى مالك فى ايه و طبعا دموعى مغرقه وشى من كتر الضحك

----------


## runaway_heart

> لا انا عندى اعتراف جامد جدا بس مش عايز تريقة لو سمحتم
> 
> كان فيه زمان اغنية لحميد الشاعرى وهيه اغنية عينى
> 
> انا ماكنتش سامعها كويس وعارف ان اللى انا سامعه غلط بس مش عارف الصح ... اهم حاجة انى كنت عارف انى سامع غلط عشان دى محرجة اوى يعنى
> 
> كان الراجل بيقول "رمشك ياسنجابى جاب قلبى ف ايدية" ده اللى كنت سامعه
> 
> واتارى الصح "رمشك يازين جادر جاب قلبى ف ايديه" هههههههههه
> ...



هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاههاهاها
على فكره انا كمان كنت باسمعها كده
و معرفتش الترجمه الا منك دلوقت
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## runaway_heart

> صباح الخير هقولكم موقف لسه حاصل معايا امبارح بس واحد صاحبة شريحة الموبيل بتاعته اتحرقت
> وجاب موبيل جديد وبيكلم صاحبه فاصاحبه بيساله انت تليفونك مقفول ليه فرد عليه وقاله اصل* الحريقة اتشرحت* وانا طبعا سمعت الكلمة ماقدرتش امسك نفسي وقولت لازم اقولكم عليها وطبعا هو يقصد يقول الشريحة اتحرقت



هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاههاهاهااهاهاها
صاحبك ده مشكله

----------


## runaway_heart

افتكرت موقف حصل لواحده قريبتي في رمضان
 كنا حضرنا الفطار خلاص وفاتحين التلفزيون
 ومستنيين المدفع اللي بيضرب  قبل اذان المغرب
المهم اول ما جه مشهد المدفع قريبتي يا حرام من فرحتها و جوعها لقيتها بتقوللي:
(مضرب الادفاع فطر)  = ( مدفع الافطار ضرب)

----------


## قلب مصر

انا بقى مش ححجيلكم على العك اللى كنت بسمعه
خللى الطابق مستور  :: 
انما ححكيلكم على يوسف ابنى (5 سنين) واخر اختراعاته فى سماع الأغانى 
امبارح وانا بسمع الراديو كانت شغالة اغنية لقيته بيقولى شوفتى ياماما بيقولوا ايه 
قولتله ايه يا حبيبى
قاللى..... بيقولوا ............  ادينا بنبربش     ::   ورانا ايه ورانا ايه
وهوا قصده طبعا أغنية ادينا بندردش ورانا ايه  :: 
اما بقى بنت أختى سلمى فبتغنى أغنية مدحت صالح حبيبى يا عاشق
تقولها ........... حبيبى يا عاشر
ونقولها يعنى ايه تقول يعنى حبيبى نمرة عشرة  ::   الجيل الجديد بقى معندوش مشاكل 
يالا وهابقى ارجعلكم بآخر الاختراعات بتاعتهم تانى

----------


## florensa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة موضوعكم جميل جدا
بس انا مش فاكرة من كتر المصايب اللى كنت بسمعها غلط
لو افتكرت حاجة هاقولكم
ورونا مواهبكم يالا

----------


## runaway_heart

*هاي
ايه اخباركم؟
انا افتكرت اغنيه لعبد الحليم حافظ
كنت مصممه لغاية فتره قريبه اني اغنيها غلط

اغنية سواح
في مقطع بيقول فيه:
سواح و لا داري بحالي ********   سواح بالفرقه يا غالي

دا كلام الاغنيه
انا بقى بغنيه كده:
سواح ولا داري بحالي ****** سواح بالفور اغاني

و هاموت و اعرف ايه بلفور اغاني ده
انا اسمع وعد بلفور بس ما كنش اغاني خالص
لحد ما ركزت في الاغنيه و عرفت بأه

بس الحمد لله مافيش حد سمعني باغانيها 
و الا كانت هيبتي راحت وسط النجع*

----------


## monmon_aso1982

بصوا الموضوع تحفة بجد

بجد بجد بجد

انا بقا عندى قصة جميلة قوى

انا وانا صغيرة كان يجى فى التلفزيون يقولوه حسنى مبارك هايخطب النهاردة
انا بقا استغرب قوى
واقول
هوا كل ساعة يخطب طب هوا مش متجوز
والقى ماما تقول خطبة حسنى مبارك النهاردة
ابصلها وانا متغازة واستغرب 
هيا ازاى مش معترضة
لحد مافى يوم بقول لاخويا الكبير 
هوا هايخطب لية هوا مش متجوز
مات من الضحك وقالي
يعنى بعمل حديث فى التلفزيون

انا بقا اتكسفت من نفسي قوي انى ظلمتة
يلا هههههههههههه
اضحكوا عليا شوية

----------


## runaway_heart

> بصوا الموضوع تحفة بجد
> 
> لحد مافى يوم بقول لاخويا الكبير 
> هوا هايخطب لية هوا مش متجوز
> مات من الضحك وقالي
> يعنى بعمل حديث فى التلفزيون
> 
> انا بقا اتكسفت من نفسي قوي انى ظلمتة
> يلا هههههههههههه
> اضحكوا عليا شوية


*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

بجد بجد انتي زي العسل يا monmon
و كانت صعبانه عليكي مراته ازاي يخطب و يتجوز عليها
و الله  عسل
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها*

----------


## زهرة القرنفل

*انا بمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت فيكم

موتـــــــــــــــــــونى
موتــــــــــــــــونى
موتـــــــــــونى
موتونى

من الضحك

حرااااااااام عليكم

انا اختى بتغنى اغنية عبد الحليم

بيع قلبك بيع ودك شوف الشارى مين>>>>>الاصليه

بيع خدك بيع ودنك شوف الشارى مين>>>>اغنيتها

شكلها نفسها تشتغل فى تجارة الاعضاء

اوعو تبلغو عنها

ديه لسه صغيره*

----------


## summar

الموضوع ده جميل اوى اول مرة اشوفه
هفتكرشو ية الاغانى بتاعتى واجيلكو

----------


## يا مكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد ،،

السيد / مسئول العيد بوزارة الاعياد -  جمهورية مصر العربية
                  تحية طيبة وبعد ،
مقدمه لسيادتكم / سعد نبيها ابو السعود
الحاصل على / حنطور باغنية اهلا بالعيد لصفاء ابو السعود
اسوة بالسيد سانتا كلوز والحاصل ايضا على حنطور من وزارة الاعياد بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وحيث ان الاطفال فى مصر بلا استثناء ينتظرونى كل عيد حيث ان الفاضلة / صفاء ابو السعود تقول فى اغنيتها اهلا بالعيد
( سعد نبيها ....  بيخليها .... ذكرى جميله فى يوم العيد )
اتشرف بان اتقدم للحصول على حنطور مثل حنطور السيد سانتا كلوز حتى احضر كل عيد لاطفال مصر
                 وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام ،،
                                                 مقدمه لسيادتكم
                                                     سعد نبيها


ملحوظة : انا طبعا زيى زى كل اطفال مصر كنت متأكد ان صفاء ابو السعود بتقول سعد نبيها .. بيخليها ... بس طووووووووول عمرى بسأل نفسى هل سعد نبيها هو صاحب الحنطور أم مخرج الأغنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::  
دمتم بخير وانتظروا المزيد
شاكرين للأستاذ البنا على هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## koky18

موضوع جامد جدا انا مره بقي كنت بتكلم انا وصحبتي في موضوع مهم جداااااااا وكان ليا صاحبه غاليه عليا مش موجوده فقلت ياه البت دي اعداها الناقصه دي بدل من ناقصاها القعده دي قعدنا نضحك ومعرفناش اصلا نكمل كلام بس كان يوم جميل

----------


## kitten

والله بجد انا قاعدة اضحك لما صحيت البيت كله هههههههه موضوع جااااامد المهم انا هقولكم عالهبل اللي كنت بسمعه 
كان في اغنية لفريق واما بتقول(اسرح في جمالك يا ليل و اتمني اكون لك يا ليل..الحب كلام و انت معايا زي الاساطير يا ليل) 
انا بقي بسمعها ازاي(اسرح في جمالك يا ليل و اتمني اكون لك يا ليل..الحب كلام و انت معايا زي المساطيل يا ليل ) و كنت اقول طيب هما ايه اللي سطلهم شاربين ولا ايييه هههههه

----------


## alias

في أغنيه غناها تامر حسني بيقول فيها :يانووووور عيني ،وأنا كنت باسمعها بيانووو،مش فاهمه إزاي.

----------


## lobyto

السلام عليكم جميعا
بجد موضوع تحفة
انا كمان كنت بسمع سعد نبيهه زيكم
والمواهب بقى اللي عندي 
ان كان في زمان اغنية تقريبا لهشام نور بيقول فيها حبيت مابنكرشي
انا كنت بسمعها حبيت مابان كرشي
وكان نفسي اعرف ايه علاقة كرشه بالاغنية
اما اغنية نجاة عيون القلب
كان في مقطع بيقول انت تقول وتمشي وانا اسهر منامشي
كنت بسمعها انت تاكل وتمشي
شكلي كنت جعانة
والدويتو بتاع هشام عباس وحميد الشاعري حلال عليك
كان بيقول البت ام الدفاير والشوق في عيونها طاير
وانا صغيرة مكنتش اعرف طبعا الشوق والكلام دة
فاكنت بسمعها الشوك هههههههههههه

----------


## hiline

موضوع تحفه بجد
انا بقي كنت في مره مع ماما في عماره في وسط البلد مليانه دكاتره والاسانسير يعني شكله مش قادر يطلع وينزل فاضي اساسا
وانا بقول لماما بلاش يعني نطلع علي السلم احسن الراجل بتاع الاسانسير قال لا دا بعيد اوي مش هتقدروا 
جنب الاسانسير في اسامي الدكاتره واحد منهم اسمه حاجه (خطار) ف انا علشان كنت بصه علي الاسانسير قريتها (اخطار)قولت لماما يالهوي الاسانسير مكتوب جنبه اخطار يا ماما
كل اللي كانو جنبي ضحكو عليا ضحك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مارأيكم في الطفل (أنا من 40سنة) الذي كان يسمع عبد الحليم في أغنية صورة يقول:
وأسد "زاوعوا لَمَأ"ومعامل، ودكاترة من الشعب العامل...
كم تساءلت عن هذه الجملة التي تبدأ بالأسد وتنتهي بالمعامل!!
ملحوظة: ثبت بالدليل القاطع والبرهان الساطع أن العندليب مظلوم، فقد كان يقول:
وأساتذة، وعُلما، ومعامل...

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

عزيزي
لك حق، فالكلمات مبهمة للغاية، وفيها يقول الكورس:
إشهد عليه يا ليل
بالمناسبة، هي ضحيت هنايا فداه وليس فداك

----------


## noogy

ههههههههههههههههههه
ياجماعة حرام عليكو مش قادرة امسك نفسى من كتر الضحك
مع ان الموضوع ده قديم بس انا قولت اكيد فيه حاجة تضحك
على فكرة انا برضه كنت زيكوا بسمع اغنية صفاء ابوالسعود سعد نبية وكلنا فى البيت كنا سامعينها كده وعمرى ماعرفت الصح غير النهاردة :xmas 3: 
يالهوى عالفضايح
ده غير فى اغنية مش فاكرة هى لمين بالظبط شادية ولا نجاة المهم هى كانت بتقول فيها روح يانوم من عين حبيبي انا بقى كنت بسمعها روح يانور من عين حبيبي :xmas 4:  وكنت بستغرب اوى ازاى بتحبه ونفسها يتعمى حب ايه ده
فى حاجة كمان اصل انا ليا بلاوى
مش ليا لوحدى يعنى ماما كانت بتسمع اغنية عمرو اللى هيا انا بموت فى حبك انا كانت بتقول ولا بموت فى حبك ولا
الظاهر ان شعب مصر كله مش عارف يسمع كويس
هههههههه
فى اغنية كمان لعبد الحليم كان بيقول فيها وانا ماعندى غير بدول كنا بنسمعها زمان وانا ماعندى فجر بتول لحد الحمد لله ماركزت وعرفت اوصلها
دى حاجات كتير اوى بس ده اللى افتكرته :xmas 4:

----------


## the_chemist

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

خدوا من ده كتيييييييييييييييييييييير
بس أصل الذاكرة من ناحية الأغانى و الأفلام بايظة مش موجودة بنسبة 95%
"قال يعنى هتدخل طب يا خى"

كنت زمان بأسمع حاجات زى دى
و أفضل تعبان لما أسمعها صح أو حد يعرفهالى

و اليوم 
مش بأعرف أسمع أغانى الخبط و الرزع بتاعة الجماعة اياهم

معظم الموجودين النهاردة مش باعرف اسمع هما بيقولوا ايه
و زوجتى تقعد تضحك لما أسألها هو بيقول الكلام ده ازاى و تقعد تصحح لي
لما زهقت و بطلت أسمعهم

ياللا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## amira_ra

يا سلام الموضوع يفطص من الضحك بجد انا مش مصدقة بقالى كتيررررررررررررر مدحكتش كدة 
انا كمان زى كل اطفال مصر كنت بسمع صفاء بتقول سعد نبيهه واضح ان الغلط مش عندنا
المهم انا مش فكرة حاجات كتير بس انا كان ليا بلاوى 
كان فى اغنية ل ايهاب توفيق مراسيل كان بيقول مراسيل مراسيل نقول لسة انا كنت بسمعها وال لسة
عموما دى كانت بصيطة المصيبة فى الجاى
اغنية نوال الزغبي انا عالبالي
كانت بتقول انا عالبالي عالبالي    انا عالبالي ارقص جمبك
انا كنت بسمعها انا علبالي ارقد جمبك وكنت بغنيها عادى بس والله الكليب السبب علشان كان فية سرير ف انا افتكرتها عوزة تنام ههههههههههه

----------


## farawlaia

السلام عليكم

اولا 
طبعا مش محتاج اقول ان الموضوع فوق الرائع بجد  تحفة
ثانيا
في اغاني كتير اتصلحتلي هنا في الموضوع اولها طبعا سعد نبيهة وشجر المسترح واغنية ولا بموت في حبك ولا
ثالثا 
في اغاني تانية كتييييييييييييييير كنت بسمعها غلط 
اقربها اغنية النهاية بتاعة مسلسل قضية رأي عام اللي هيا 
كده رضا... كده رضا
انا كنت بسمعها كتابي ضل .... كتابي ضل 
واموت واعرف يعني ايه كتابي ضل على اخر الحلقات اكتشفت من اختي انها بتقول كده رضا طبعا انا فطست من الضحك على نفسي
واغنية او فضيحة تانية اغنيه بلدي بحبها كل حتة ف بلدي بلدي بحبها يا سلام على اهل بلدي
عمري ما تخيلت انها حاجة غير بلدي بحبها يا سلام على اكل بلدي

ولسا في كتيييييييييييير بس دول اللي افتكرتهم دلوقتي لو افتكرت تاني هقول

----------


## zaatota2007

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* 
*انا بقالى كتتتتتتتير مش بشارك فى المنتدى* 
*و صدقونى اول موضوع افتكرته هو الموضوع دة و حبيت افكركم بيه لان اكيد فى ناس كتير جديدة انضمت للعيلة* 

*ياللا للرفع*

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

ههههههههه
موضوع ظريف فعلا
ذكرنى بأختى حين كانت تقول النيل ماجاشى بدلا من نجاشى
وكانت تظن أن اقعدوا بالعافية تعنى اقعدوا غصبا عنكم
اما أسوأ هذه الحكايات حينما هرولت قائلة نعم يا بابا واتضح أنه كان ينادى بائع البامية من النافذة

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

كان فى اغنيه صوره لعبد الحليم   وبتقول ايه
صوره  صوره صوره  كلنا كده عايزين صوره 
صوره للشعب الفرحان تحت الرايه النمصوره
يا سادات صورنا صورنا  اه يا سادات
هنصور للشعب كمان واللى هيطلع من الميدان عمره ما هيبان فى الصوره
  اهو كنت باسمعها كده
وبصراحه لحد دلوقت مش عارف الكلام الصحيح


مره امى كانت بتدعى بعد الصلاه وتقول ايه
افرجها يا رب      
وفى مره غلطت وقالت افركها يا رب
والدى الله يرحمه  سمعها
ولحد دلوقت مش ناسينها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:: 
للرفع
وشكرا ل د. مصطفى إنه أرشدنى لرابط الموضوع
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كان فى اغنيه صوره لعبد الحليم   وبتقول ايه
> 
> يا سادات صورنا صورنا  اه يا سادات


 ههههههه
الصح هو
يازمن صورنا ... صورنا يا زمان
لإن عبدالناصر هو الذى كان رئيس فى تلك الفترة وليس السادات بالطبع

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أنا إلى الآن وبلافخر بسمع كل الأغاني وبكل اللغات غلط ×غلط  :: 
حتى لما بقرا كلماتها بقراها غلط  :: 

موضوع جميل ورايق من الدرجة الأولى 

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا إلى الآن وبلافخر بسمع كل الأغاني وبكل اللغات غلط ×غلط 
> حتى لما بقرا كلماتها بقراها غلط 
> 
> موضوع جميل ورايق من الدرجة الأولى


لا يا أبو على
ما ينفعش كده
لازم تحيلنا حاجة من الحاجات اللى كنت بتسمعها غلط
قول قول ما تتكسفش
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> لا يا أبو على
> ما ينفعش كده
> لازم تحيلنا حاجة من الحاجات اللى كنت بتسمعها غلط
> قول قول ما تتكسفش


مااتكشفش !!!

دا أنا حتى بردان 
 :: 
أهو حاجات زي كده في القراية والسمع بعيد عنك

استنى اما افتكرلك ياغالي

----------


## فاضــل

و الله زمان 

الضحك كان من القلب .. و بكثرة 

اسعد الله قلوبكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

آخر أغنية إكتشفت الأسبوع ده إنى كنت بأسمعها غلط
الأغنية بتاعة : يا اللى سامعنى
قول يا نور عينى
إنت فاكرنى
ولا ناسينى
فيها كوبليه ببيقول : قولوا لطيرى اللى سارح
عشه ما بين الجوانح 
و له عليا الأمان

كنت بأسمعها عشه ما بين الجوارح مش الجوانح
و الحقيقة إنى لسه شايف إن lبين الجوارح أجمل  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كانت شادية بتغنى : علشانك أمشيها بلاد ..حبيبى يا اسمرانى
كنت بأسمعها : علشانك أمشي هبلة 
و أقول إيه الهبل ده ؟ يعنى بتنعكش شعرها و تتنطط و هى ماشية ؟
 ::

----------

